# David Boggs in trouble again? BIG surprise!



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

God I hate this man. I am so glad he got caught. I had the distinct displeasure of watching him take LD Pistal to Canadian National Champion Halter Stallion, and watching the way this man handles animals is REVOLTING. They are TERRIFIED of him, he stands them up shaking and for no rhyme nor reason will start violently whipping them - IN the showring. Don't get me wrong, I am disgusted the Arabian show world allows such blatant abuse to continue but this man is a pock on the faces of equines everywhere. He was being such an arrogant dink during his "ceremony" run (with his horse bouncing and flipping it's head constantly in fear), he didn't see another competitor and got completely closelined by another leadrope. I laughed my rear off.

This is re-posted from Fugly, just in case anyone was ever curious WHY Arabians have such a bad reputation - I'd look fierce and crazy to if you stuck ginger up my arsehole!

Fugly Horse of the Day - reposting the official notice of action:

*SANDRO PINHA of Cave Creek, AZ, violated Rule AR101.5 of this Federation, in connection with the Scottsdale Arabian Horse Show held on February 11-21, 2010, in that SANDRO PINHA, as trainer, exhibited the horse BINT CHALL CE after it had been administered and/or contained on its body 6-gingerol. For this violation of the rules, the Hearing Committee members present directed that SANDRO PINHA be censured pursuant to Chapter 7, GR703.1a and fined $2,000 pursuant to Chapter 7, GR703.1j. It was further directed that CHARLES and ERIN HANSEN of Mantorville, MN, as owners, must return for redistribution all trophies, prizes, ribbons, and monies, if any, won by BINT CHALL CE at said competition and must pay a $300 fee to the competition in connection with this penalty pursuant to Chapter 7, GR703.1g.

**DAVID BOGGS of Elk River, MN, violated Rule AR101.5 of this Federation, in connection with the Scottsdale Arabian Horse Show held on February 11-21, 2010, in that DAVID BOGGS, as trainer, exhibited the horse LD PISTAL after it had been administered and/or contained on its body 6-gingerol. For this violation of the rule, the Hearing Committee members present directed that DAVID BOGGS be censured pursuant to Chapter 7, GR703.1a and fined $2,000 pursuant to Chapter 7, GR703.1j. It was further directed that FELIX CANTU of Scottsdale, AZ and Rogers, MN, as owner, must return for redistribution all trophies, prizes, ribbons, and monies, if any, won by LD PISTAL at said competition and must pay a $300 fee to the competition in connection with this penalty pursuant to Chapter 7, GR703.1g.

**SILVIO MORAES of Boerne, TX, violated Rule AR101.5 of this Federation, in connection with the Scottsdale Arabian Horse Show held on February 11-21, 2010, in that SILVIO MORAES, as trainer, exhibited the horse PSABER after it had been administered and/or contained on its body 6-gingerol. For this violation of the rules, the Hearing Committee members present directed that SILVIO MORAES be censured pursuant to Chapter 7, GR703.1a and fined $2,000 pursuant to Chapter 7, GR703.1j. It was further directed that STEFANIE POOLE of Shingle Springs, CA, as owner, must return for redistribution all trophies, prizes, ribbons, and monies, if any, won by PSABER at said competition and must pay a $300 fee to the competition in connection with this penalty pursuant to Chapter 7, GR703.1g.

*For anyone out of the Arabian horse world loop, David Boggs has been suspended before for getting caught having cosmetic procedures done on his horses to elongate the neck. Of course they claim it was for "medical" purposes, but the record speaks for itself doesn't it?


----------

